# akkus und batterien



## Justme (29 Mai 2009)

sers 
bin elektroinstallateur und brauche information über akkus und batterien. Will ein inselsystem mit akkus und 2kw dieselgenerator herstellen für einen ferienhütte.
welche komponenten brauch ich für dieses projekt und auf was muß ich achten?
kann mir bei diesem problem jemand auskunft geben?


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

welche Spannung sollen denn die Verbraucher bekommen?
Welche Leistung wird denn benötigt?
Wann soll der Generator denn laufen?


Beschreib doch das Vorhaben ein wenig genauer


MfG


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Mai 2009)

Markus fragen. Der hat so etwas schon umgesetzt und bei einem Forumstreffen auch live präsentiert.


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2009)

Als professionelle Lösung vielleicht sowas:
http://www.sma.de/de/produkte/insel-wechselrichter/sunny-island-5048-5048u.html#tab-1006

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Robin (1 Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Warum machst das nicht mit Solarmodulen bei Conrad ca 150 Euro pro Einheit  dazu ein Laderegler für Solarmodule von Conrad ca 50 Euro und ein Blei akku zb. Autobatterie und wenn du 230v brauchst bei ebay gibts für 100Euro Spannungswandler von 12V auf 230V die gehen bis 3 KW!

gruss
Robin


----------



## Proxy (1 Juni 2009)

Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich.

http://www.aim-nuernberg.de


----------



## Justme (2 Juni 2009)

ser 
danke für eure nützlichen antworten! logisch für mich ist das die ladung etwas höher sein muß als die entnahme.um das thema verstehn zu können brauch ich für batterien lade und entladekennlienien.dann würde ich eine anhaltspunkt haben wieviel leistung ich aufschliessen kann so das die batterie keine tiefentladung erfährt
(z.B. AGM Batterie Banner Batterie Running Bull Vlies 95)
danke


----------



## mariob (2 Juni 2009)

Wobei man,
um helfen zu können noch immer die Fragen von Sockenralf beantwortet bekommen müßte.... Entladekennlinien gibt es bei jedem halbwegs seriösen Batteriehersteller - die wollen ja etwas verkaufen. Wäre nicht eine dicke neue oder gebrauchte USV Anlage geeignet? Da ist alles fertig. Ich persönlich tendiere bei solchen Anlagen in Verbindung mit einem Aggregat immer zu einem klassischen Trafowandler, keinem HF Wandler. Es gibt da Geräte, die sind wie ein Fels in der Brandung, absolut nicht kaputtzukriegen. Bei Aggregatebetrieb nicht zu vernachlässigen.

Gruß
Mario


----------

